# Warning



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

do not use navien tankless water heaters ever they are junk.... no warranty support and they wont pay you to fix there inferior product. STAY AWAY


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I specify and install Noritz....never a problem that I couldn't handle and the tech support is awesome.

I attended the Navien tech classes and I wasn't impressed.


----------

